
Data Science 101, now online - michaelsbradley
https://bigdatauniversity.com/courses/data-science-101/
======
michaelsbradley
See also: [http://ekonometrics.blogspot.com/2016/09/data-
science-101-no...](http://ekonometrics.blogspot.com/2016/09/data-
science-101-now-online.html)

